# How to wire VGA cable?



## ARandomBush (May 18, 2013)

I have an old Logitech Z2300 home theatre system. The 15 pin VGA cable went bad so I am soldering a new one onto the PCB board in the control pod. I have no idea what I am doing. :huh: Someone help before I make a huge mistake!


----------



## ARandomBush (May 18, 2013)

*Also here is the end of te cable:*

There are plenty of wires that I haw no idea where they go.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you look at the wires on the board for color or pinout before you removed them? I don't know enough to help with what you have left but I wish you luck.


----------



## DavidSeon (Jan 28, 2013)

http://blog.jseaber.com/2010/02/27/logitech-z-2300-control-pod-disassembly/


----------

